# My personality type mystery



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've entered another period of questioning my type.
I've been placed in about every type at some point and I would like to have some more opinions on my type.

As a side note my mother is a probable ESFP, as is my sister. My dad however is an ISTJ.
This is basically how I've been typed in the about 2,5 years I've known about MBTI: ISTP -> ENTP -> ISTJ -> ENFP -> INFP -> INTJ -> INFJ
As you see I've been having some issues finding my type, lol.
*
1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
That would be my bluntness at times since I have a high respect for honesty.
My ability to stand my ground when it comes to opinions (can't do it wen I'm alone however, then I just talk like a lawyer, but a little more startled kind of look :frustrating

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I've never really yearned for anything to be honest, most of my goals in life has been because of the effect I've thought it would have on the people I care about.
Other than that I just seek being able to feel some joy and comfort in my life :/

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Don't have any specific memory, but I always get happy when I learn something new.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
People not listening to what I'm trying to say, especially when I know I'm right.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
First I ask people close to me if it's a hard decision (or at least express what I'm thinking about doing)
Then I consider if I think it's "right" to do it
Then I think of what might be the consequence of the decision. (this is kinda a "lol" since I delude myself 90% of the time by thinking it will end better than it actually does)

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
Yea, I like to feel as if I've been a part of it rather than to have been sitting on the side-lines.
I like to be able to make people follow how I think things should be done.

*7) Describe to us a time when you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
Usually the times when I've had a lot of fun has been when I've spent time with friends, I'm very demanding that way, since "long" times (that could be like an hour, lol) without my "buddies" (call them that because I don't trust them enough to call them friends) and friends can make me really anxious (I am very picky about my friends and only allow myself to call the people that are truly loyal to me "friends").

Since I don't see any opposite of this I'll add a 7b.

*7b) Describe to us a time when you didn't have fun. How is your memory of it? *
That would be every time my family has taken me to do any physical activity, but especially when they've taken me to an "amusement park", I can't handle the roller-coaster and stuff (might be because I'm near-sighted), last time I was on one I almost started crying of panic.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I like to have conversations about it, things only really stick if I talk about it.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Not so much atm. but I'm a teenager, lol
I was extremely organized when I was younger.
might not have anything to do with it, but I always walk around with a backpack so I always got everything I need in one place.
My lockers in school has been nominated the cleanest locker by some of my buddies and friends at times. :laughing:

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
If it goes against what I think then I don't really even listen to what they have to say, otherwise I might listen and discuss and if they can answer my questions, then I start to assimilate the information that has been given to me.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I think I find harmony when I can speak my mind without being questioned, especially without being questioned be people close to me.

*12a) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? 
*first I want to say ouch, lol
anyways, I usually start by speaking crap, then the more I talk and the more feedback I get, the more "intelligent" I sound to people (I think, lol)
or maybe it's just that I start walking my opinion towards theirs until they stop complaining. :laughing:
*
12b)Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Both work just as well for me.
Irrational conversations = 1-on-1
Rational conversations = 1-on-1 or group.

I was once irrational in a group discussion, then I was on the verge of crying :/

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Words are slippery and can lie, an action is an action and it can never lie.
So yea, I like action rather than words.
(that's also a part of why I'm still single, lol, since I show how my I care about people in actions, rather than to spell it out for them)

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
1. I come up with an excuse for not being able to come.
2. I say bluntly that I won't because my favorite show is about to start.
3. My friends would know that I don't like having "nights out" (this is for security reasons, I'm very concerned with my personal security and the security of people close to me).

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I can have shout outs, but I can also be highly effective if it has to do with work/assignments.*

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Them being disloyal to me.
Being pushy to me.
Trying to make me "enjoy a long day away from home".
People that are party fanatics.
People that gives manipulative orders, like my ESFP mom usually says "I really love you... could you help me in the garden?" and if I say no it's a "HELP ME IN THE GARDEN, NOW!" kind of reaction.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Myself :kitteh:
I also like intellectual conversations.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Hygiene and eating a variation of foods? LOL.
No, I'm serious awful at remembering to take a shower and I can eat the same thing everyday without getting tired of it.

*19a) How do your friends perceive you? 
*They call me extremely loyal, sometimes they think I'm rude, blunt and other things like that. I've been called "incredibly passive-aggressive" quite a few times.
*19b) **What is wrong about their perception? 
*Nothing, that's just about what I think as well.

*19c) **What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
I think that would be disloyal.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *
uhm, I'd sit in-front of my computer an play games with my buddies and friends.

*21) other things:
*I have intensive emotions and I can go from calm to doing a shout out in a short moment. :crazy:

When I tell something from my personal history I tend to miss the prologue of events and jump directly to the most intensive parts of the events, which can make me look like an overemotional prick. :frustrating:

When I repeat something that someone has said, I don't repeat it word-by-word, but rather by what my understanding was but what they had said.

I usually express myself (especially when I write) as a cocky person, when I got good intentions. (this is usually because I skip explaining the entire thing, but rather just at the specific task at hand).

People get annoyed because I speak and write with a cliffhanger style, never explaining things entirely. Like this:
Me: I need some help
Person: With?
Me: A thing.
Person: What thing?
Me: A thing... c'mon are you gonna help or not?


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

*Step 1:* Focus only on who you truly are, do not focus on other's opinions or on stereotypes, this is the most important step

*Step 2:* Choose of the following which is most like you:
1.Experiencing and noticing the physical world, scanning for visible reactions and relevant data

What is really happening? What are the facts of the situation? What is changing in this situation? What action can I take now?
2.Recalling past experiences, remembering detailed data and what it is linked to

What do I already know that I can build on? What usually happens in this kind of situation? How does what is happening here remind me of some problem I have previously solved?
3.Inferring relationships, noticing threads of meaning, and scanning for what could be

What inferences do I need to make? What meanings do I need to perceive? What hypotheses can I generate?
4.Foreseeing implications, conceptualizing, and having images of the future or profound meaning

What are the implications for the future? What do I need to conceptualize? How will so-and-so respond if I do such-and-such?

*Step 3:* Choose one of the following that is most like you:
1.Considering others and responding to them

Whose needs do I need to consider? What is important to these people? What is appropriate in this situation? What is good for the group?
2.Organizing, segmenting, sorting, and applying logic and criteria

How is this situation structured and organized? What logic and criteria apply? How can I break something down into its component parts and organize, arrange, and coordinate it for more efficient results?
3.Evaluating importance and maintaining congruence

What is really important here? What is of value to me and to the purpose? What values are at stake? What values have been violated?
4. Analyzing, categorizing, and figuring out how something works

What principles do I need to apply? What models are operating here? What techniques or approaches can I apply?

Step 4:Choose one of the following styles of thinking that fits you the best:
*1. Divergent thinking*List all the uses you can think of for a shoe.
Generate meanings for a nutshell
List all the resources available for your next project
Make as many sentences as you can using all of the following words: candle, hope, tissue, egg.
*2. Convergent thinking*Which shoe idea is the most novel?
Rank your meanings of the nutshell from the most personally meaningful to the least
Select the resources that are most challenging to maintain

Tell me what you chose for 2, 3, & 4, and we'll work with that.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Hruberen said:


> *Step 2:* Choose of the following which is most like you:
> 1.Experiencing and noticing the physical world, scanning for visible reactions and relevant data
> 
> What is really happening? What are the facts of the situation? What is changing in this situation? What action can I take now?
> ...


more towards 4, least towards 1.



Hruberen said:


> *Step 3:* Choose one of the following that is most like you:
> 1.Considering others and responding to them
> 
> Whose needs do I need to consider? What is important to these people? What is appropriate in this situation? What is good for the group?
> ...


3 and 1 are quite close, but if I'm forced between doing something that's morally right to me and morally right to others I'd choose me every time.
so mostly 3.



Hruberen said:


> *Step 4:*Choose one of the following styles of thinking that fits you the best:
> *1. Divergent thinking*List all the uses you can think of for a shoe.
> Generate meanings for a nutshell
> List all the resources available for your next project
> ...


At this one I'd say 2.
But it's hard to answer these because I don't got any situation that I can react on in these, they're just a list for me, where I put the one that comes up the most in my life and which of actually got an impact on me.
Sorry, the questions are good, just not precise.

In the 3rd it's quite useless to find out how a thing "ticks", when you're dealing with an irrational subject.
It's also kinda useless to be considerate when trying to figure out how something works.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

ISFP, you chose Ni+Fi, with a dominant judging personality, Fi= IxFP, and since the next function must be extroverted, we put Ni into the third function slot, to do this we need the opposite of Ni, Se, in the second slot, leaving us at ISFP


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Hruberen said:


> ISFP, you chose Ni+Fi, with a dominant judging personality, Fi= IxFP, and since the next function must be extroverted, we put Ni into the third function slot, to do this we need the opposite of Ni, Se, in the second slot, leaving us at ISFP


That's highly interesting.
I've always thought that Se is an extremely weak function in me, considering my lack of Se behavior.
Could you point out more specifically how you got to ISFP?

I know that I've had some INTJs, an ENTJ, an INTP, an ENFP, and an ENTP as buddies and friends.
I have however been like a nuke when close to an ESFP. (I seriously tend to blow up in their faces at times).


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I would love another opinion on this or more.
The more the merrier :tongue:
And rather be safe than sorry.
:kitteh:


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I would say Ni dom. Not sure beyond that.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ok, so @Hruberen says Ni tetriary and @listentothemountains says Ni dom.
Why not Ne auxiliary?


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

INTP? They use Ti, Ne, Si and Fe.

The things I detected from your responses were Se, Ti or Fi, Ni and low Fe. I am not getting a lot of feeling more so that I am getting problem solving which usually says T is functioning. You seem more concerned with what is right and being equal or congruent necessarily then the people's feelings involved and worrying about how someone might feel. The way you spoke about it seemed very rule oriented. I'm not getting too many principals, values, feeling words as I think I would see in a F preferences individual, so that makes me think T over F. 

I'm new at this so I may not be the best at typing but I definitely detected strong T preference that looked a lot to me like Ti, although Fi and Ti can look like each other so who knows. The thing that makes me question Fi is that you seem to be conscious of you friends and appearing loyal to them and you like spending time with them but it usually ranks pretty low in the way you have expressed yourself on here which makes me think inferior Fe. Especially in the way you say you handle yourself in other situations. Also the expressiveness you said you kind of shout out and cry to me implies a Fe release of some sort but since it's inferior it's not as well developed as it would be in a Fe-dom or aux Fe user, because you may not be used to expressing your feelings/emotions as much as your thoughts and ideas which plays to your thinking functions that you want to express to others and said you enjoy speaking about. 

Also speaking crap and then later constructing your arguments and talking logically seems to me to imply the use of Ti rather then Te. 

Again I could be totally off base but that's the way I saw some of your responses.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Arrow said:


> INTP? They use Ti, Ne, Si and Fe.
> 
> The things I detected from your responses were Se, Ti or Fi, Ni and low Fe. I am not getting a lot of feeling more so that I am getting problem solving which usually says T is functioning. You seem more concerned with what is right and being equal or congruent necessarily then the people's feelings involved and worrying about how someone might feel. The way you spoke about it seemed very rule oriented. I'm not getting too many principals, values, feeling words as I think I would see in a F preferences individual, so that makes me think T over F.
> 
> ...


I actually like the way you wrote your ideas 

When it comes to loyalty, then it's A and O for me. (Alpha and Omega)
I could throw out a friend from my life and never regret it if they are disloyal.
Usually I test peoples loyalty by telling about something I've done/said etc. and check their response.

And yes, Ti is about personal logic and Fi about personal Ethics.
A thing that has been said about Fi is that it can be seen as blunt and honest.
Something that has always been around is that I sometimes share my opinion about something with absolute honesty and I usually realize right after I've shared it that it hurt the other person :/

I've always been emotional with razor blades pointing towards those that don't want to do things the way I want or are too pushy.

I get extremely annoyed when I talk to a person who is self-righteous.

I once told my INTP friend that I would take control over technology and merge with it. After that I was gonna rule the world... then he put it in perspective. :blushed:
of course I already had dilemmas like the way different things would effect my friends...
most of that idea of the future has been filled with ethics, diplomacy, technological advances and warfare :crazy:


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

@Acerbusvenator
In question2 you picked the option that corresponds with Introverted Intuition (Ni), in question 3 you picked the option that correlates to Introverted Feeling (Fi), question 4 you picked convergent thinking which signifies that your judging process (Fi) is the stronger between the 2.

Fi-dom is IxFP, and you can't have an introverted function supported by another introvert function, so we can't use Ni in the supporting role. We need to pick either Ne or Se, if we picked Ne, than Ni would be in your shadow, which doesn't make much sense, so that leaves us with Se in your supporting role, giving us ISFP, with a strong Introverted Intuition.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Alright, I just thought that I had a low Se and since there's not much difference between the extroverted version of a function and the introverted, it might be a Ne rather than a Ni.
But I might be wrong.

I've never really been one to stick to a single idea, I tend to jump around a lot.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Hruberen said:


> @Acerbusvenator
> In question2 you picked the option that corresponds with Introverted Intuition (Ni), in question 3 you picked the option that correlates to Introverted Feeling (Fi), question 4 you picked convergent thinking which signifies that your judging process (Fi) is the stronger between the 2.
> 
> Fi-dom is IxFP, and you can't have an introverted function supported by another introvert function, so we can't use Ni in the supporting role. We need to pick either Ne or Se, if we picked Ne, than Ni would be in your shadow, which doesn't make much sense, so that leaves us with Se in your supporting role, giving us ISFP, with a strong Introverted Intuition.


Convergent thinking is also identified with Ni. Ni looks for the explanation that best suits the given data. Yeah, I know, it's confusing. 

Here's a better description.

Judging doms (introverted or extroverted) : Focus on explaining, *making decisions*, noting errors, and screening out distracting information.

Percieving doms (introverted or extroverted): Focus on *process*, either step-by-step for tasks, or open ended creative brainstorming, or both.


@Acerbusvenator I said Ni dom because
- Low Se. (roller coaster experience)
- "I always get happy when I learn something new."
- your confidence in your own system of thinking of things. 

Ne is much more concerned about making as many possible connections between and around unrelated things, which I didn't pick up at all from what you said.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

listentothemountains said:


> Convergent thinking is also identified with Ni. Ni looks for the explanation that best suits the given data. Yeah, I know, it's confusing.
> 
> Here's a better description.
> 
> ...


Ok, so your guess is INXJ if I understand you correctly. roud:
Then it would be more of an F vs T thingy now I presume.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel the need to revive this thread since I don't feel like making a new one.

I watched this video:





This video made me a bit more confused.
I don't pause so much when talking, or at least people don't seem to notice (not even myself).
According to this video I got a strong Fi as well since I can be extremely stubborn, even if it hurts people around me. (learning to control that, lol)
Also, it says that I got more Ne than Ni (especially with the "patterns/possibilities" one since I'm kinda paranoid about people, lol)
Also, I have more Si than Se according to this video.

Somehow I got a little issue with this since everyone seems to think that I'm a Ni dom when they've tried to type me... or maybe they just can't type Ne, lol

Is it a Ni thing or Ne thing to talk in half-sentences?
Because people say that they only understand like half of what I'm saying.
But I got a way of speaking which jumps a lot.
Both an ENFP and an INTP I know IRL seems to have no issue following my thinking tho...

Any ideas?
I think I should note that I've entered a fight with just about every female INFJ I've ever talked with. (not talked with many INFJ guys)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I just did a test on Socionics and came out as INFp which is the equivalent of INFJ if I'm not misstaken so now I will pull upp all my old posts so that I can get some more ideas on my type.



Acerbusvenator said:


> lol, alright... let's try out this new questions thingy :tongue:
> And let's see what you come up with XD
> I want to see if these questions will lead you to the same type as I last landed on
> 
> ...





Acerbusvenator said:


> I'll add this one for more depth
> 
> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> I always doubt myself and for me it's like when playing games where you got multiple classes... I just can't find one that I fit the best into >.<
> ...





Acerbusvenator said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> Right now is the endgame in school XD
> But the stress is reaching its end
> ...





Acerbusvenator said:


> Maybe I should put this as a note:
> I am a pacifist, but I believe in defense.
> I am antimilitant because I believe that violence leads to more violence.
> I have *no* political views (at most very liberal views).
> I am agnostic and have nothing yet equally much against religion as atheism.





Acerbusvenator said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> I have at many times been told that I am very social and kind, I like to bounce all my ideas with people around me, I have a lot of people that I could call acquaintances but only a few I can really call friends.
> 
> ...


Hope all of this helps, lol


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone? Someone?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

added a poll for the lazy people :wink:


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

-free bump-

<3


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

woooo 1 vote!!! :crazy:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

listentothemountains said:


> Convergent thinking is also identified with Ni. Ni looks for the explanation that best suits the given data. Yeah, I know, it's confusing.
> 
> Here's a better description.
> 
> ...


Just realized this.
My teachers keep complaining that they grade me on Te process more than the result, but that I always seem to focus on the result more than the process.
My 1 year school project consisted of telling lies until 1 month before the project was to be handed in, at which tone I gave it a total of 6h work and still passed the course.

I was elected as the debater of our year when I graduated.
That was probably because I have no respect to people in higher authority than me.
I've multiple times told my principal when I didn't think a teacher did his/her job well.
I've also had that discussion directly with the teacher(s).
But that's usually when the teacher is patronizing the class.

I'm extremely stubborn, especially if I got a friend beside me.... I'm not much for being stubborn 1-on-1, but rather diplomatically and a political kind of speech (meaning that I'm saying my point in a slippery way).


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Due to a lot of recent disagreements over my type then I'll bump this up again.
Gotta be like an encyclopedia of me now... (lol)



> they grade me on Te process more than the result


that should actually be 


> they grade me on the process more than the result


And for a bit of irony I'll add my own typing form for the inferior function.



> INJ (se): "...such a brutal, sensate landscape. why do people settle for animalistic immediacy? I'm not an animal, that's for sure. I'll conceive my own reality, on my own terms."
> ITP (fe): "...people are so easily manipulated and shallow. I can see how things really work, I couldn't possibly play along. Isn't anyone able to think for themselves?"
> IFP (te): "...individuals are so divided and discouraged, for such horrid impersonal reasons. I pay attention to how people feel, and that's more important than anything."
> ISJ (ne): "...such chaos and nonsense, it would all self-destruct if it wasn't for those of us keeping check of things. Do people really want things to fall apart?"
> ...


I partially agree with

IFP (te): "...individuals are so divided and discouraged, for such horrid impersonal reasons. I pay attention to how people feel, and that's more important than anything."
ISJ (ne): "...such chaos and nonsense, it would all self-destruct if it wasn't for those of us keeping check of things. Do people really want things to fall apart?"
EFJ (ti): "...cold, hard logic doesn't go anywhere toward helping people. where would we be without each other? why risk breaking that necessary bond?"

I also agree a little bit with
INJ (se): "...such a brutal, sensate landscape. why do people settle for animalistic immediacy? I'm not an animal, that's for sure. I'll conceive my own reality, on my own terms."
But it's more of something that I'd express than actually agree with this statement.
I got kinda the warrior attitude which might be why I agree with it.
I got real issues when people give me orders.
And I don't care what rank you got, you're just another person to me.

When I read more on how they are expressed I find that I agree the most with INJ, EFJ and IFP.
I'd say in the order of: EFJ, INJ, IFP

People also find me very hostile, passive-aggressive which usually is that I'm so focused on helping someone that I sound angry.

I've always had an urge to help everyone when needed and I'm easily hurt when someone pushes me away when I try to help them.

I'm a gamer, but I only play for the sake of finding a nice community where I can feel like home.
I usually go for the support class then because I want to feel needed and respected and also special 

I'm the kind of person who would rather go around and help newbies with a level capped character rather than do high-level missions.

I kinda got a "I want to help you, but if you don't want to be helped you're an ass" attitude.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Gee, I really can't go beyond INFJ/ENFJ. But you mentioned so much group orientation you are probably more extroverted than you think.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Wakachi said:


> Gee, I really can't go beyond INFJ/ENFJ. But you mentioned so much group orientation you are probably more extroverted than you think.


Yea, me and @Inure Penumbra talked about that I seem to show a lot of inferior Ti as well which could be the reason for me bing hateful... cocky... passive-aggressive and stuff like that.
I also got a tendency to always reply with a nice response to people IRL, even if I got every reason to want them decapitated. Meaning that I reply to questions that bullies ask... which is kinda stupid kindness...

Maybe it's just that I'm so incredibly influenced by my inferior function that I seem like an introvert because I get withdrawn and I act like I'll bite anyone that comes near.
10 years of bullying and 2 years of minor bullying and a year of harassment makes you kinda damaged when all you want is to help :sad:.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

> I seem to show a lot of inferior Ti as well which could be the reason for me bing hateful... cocky... passive-aggressive and stuff like that.


 I bet you don't see those mentioned in type descriptions.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

@Acerbusvenator

How do you feel your PTSD influences your behavior? How does it show itself?

You've mentioned long-term bullying. Do you feel that being bullied has taught you to react in a certain way to mitigate or avoid being bullied?



I've never attempted to type someone (having questions about my own type, in fact) but seems to me that stressors like PTSD symptoms and bullying will affect the process.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ChanceyRose said:


> @_Acerbusvenator_
> 
> How do you feel your PTSD influences your behavior? How does it show itself?
> 
> ...


My PTSD did so that I became colder and more emotionally withdrawn.
The long-term bullying did so I became a lot sharper with my comments and generally a lot more paranoid about people and their intentions.

But both those have kinda molded into my personality so it's hard to really define what's me and what's my damaged personality.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Definitely F dom or aux. I couldn't decide between Fe and Fi, though. Your explanation of how the PTSD and bullying have affected you cleared it up for me. I think you're Fe dom/aux and the bluntness you've described is the stress reaction -- you pushing the world away in an attempt to keep yourself safe.

That leaves:
INFJ
ISFJ
ENFJ
ESFJ

I don’t see a lot of strong intuition but I don’t see any sensing. I agree with @Wakachi – either INFJ or ENFJ. Since you identify more with the EFJ description of the inferior, then I’d say you’re ENFJ.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe this supports me being Fe dom?



> I am a pacifist, but I believe in defense.
> I am anti-militant because I believe that violence leads to more violence.
> I have *no* political views (at most very liberal views).
> I am agnostic and have nothing yet equally much against religion as atheism.


I was quite certain that I was INFJ, but it seems like I always end up in a fight or disagreement with most INFJs.
I don't believe I'm an S because I can follow the thoughts of my INTP friend and I can bounce ideas with him.

One of my closest friends ever is most possibly ENTJ.
Also got a really close INTJ friend.
Knew an ENFP, but we went different ways because she was disloyal. (meaning that she ignored me)
Know an ESFJ and he's a really nice guy.
Hate the guts of my ESFP mother and sister.
I kinda like the 2 ISTJs I know, one of them is my father the other is a female ISTJ.
Know a guy I think is ISTP and hate his guts.
Knew a girl who said she was INFJ, but we started fighting after she kept being argumentative and ended up with me calling her cold and her banning me because of it.
Knew a female ESFJ in school... didn't like her much.. felt like a passive battle all the time.
Knew a possible female ENFJ, got along quite well, but didn't talk much.
Knew 2 ENFJ teachers and both enjoyed talking to me.
Know an ENTP and we don't agree much idea wise, but I help him out from time to time. I find him intriguing.
Had an ESTP friend who considered me passive and not especially vigilant when it came to acting in the moment (relationship wise), which is rather that I'm just more sincere. He also thought I had a military look when he saw me from the beginning.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually, these are the ones that stood out to me (significant words bolded).

For me, these three show a need for external validation of your worth:

_I've always had an urge to help everyone when needed and *I'm easily hurt when someone pushes me away* when I try to help them.

*I feel inferior when people call me mean*

it was in a time where I really *felt like I mattered to my friends*_


And these two show a willingness to conform to external values:

_If I realize that I didn't know the entire truth before but know more now *I'd have to change my beliefs* to fit reality.

I believe that I should stay to what I think as long as possible, but *if it hurts others too much I will back down*._


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Some clarification


ChanceyRose said:


> Actually, these are the ones that stood out to me (significant words bolded).
> 
> For me, these three show a need for external validation of your worth:
> 
> ...





> _I've always had an urge to help everyone when needed and *I'm easily hurt when someone pushes me away* when I try to help them._


That's because I give a lot of my essence to helping a person and when they push me away/say no, then it's like stab in the gut for me.



> _*I feel inferior when people call me mean*_


Since I usually try to help people, then I lose my ability to defend myself when people call me mean since I have no intention of being mean. The dots don't connect.



> _it was in a time where I really *felt like I mattered to my friends*_


I like feeling like I'm actually a part of their life and not an annoyance.
And this was in a time when I was around my ENTJ friend who actually really appreciated my presence and loyalty. That is what I was talking about.



> _If I realize that I didn't know the entire truth before but know more now *I'd have to change my beliefs* to fit reality._


It's my belief that if I see/read something or hear something that seems more likely than what I already think, then that's most likely more true than my previous belief.



> _I believe that I should stay to what I think as long as possible, but *if it hurts others too much I will back down*._


Stay to your true self as long as it isn't the cause of others' suffering.


----------



## TheRevaN (Mar 15, 2012)

I think ESFP but no option for that )
But maybe you should look into it I think it fits quite well


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

TheRevaN said:


> I think ESFP but no option for that )
> But maybe you should look into it I think it fits quite well


Don't agree that I'm a Se dom.
And considering that I've met at least 5 ESFPs IRL and wanted to bite the head off of 4 of them...
Found them too self-centered and was annoyed that they can't just sit still... they always gotta go and see or taste something new.

I can basically eat the same food everyday for every mealtime for a month and not like it any less.
My ISTJ dad can't even do that.

I feel like noting that I'm mostly social on the internet, but I find it really awkward when I talk to people IRL.
I prefer to talk rather than write tho.
So talking on the internet is the best form of communication for me.
I find writing slow and inefficient when it comes to expressing yourself.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Do _you_ feel like you are an extrovert or an introvert?

Were you an extrovert or an introvert before puberty?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ChanceyRose said:


> Do _you_ feel like you are an extrovert or an introvert?


Unsure, feels like I'm sitting on the fence.
But I'd have an easier time handling a month with minimal human contact than a party.



> Were you an extrovert or an introvert before puberty?


Like the other one.
I had a possible ESFJ as closest friend and I really enjoyed all the time I could spend, but when my parents took me on a day out I felt like shooting someone. Especially if it's one of those "fun" family gatherings.
My ESFP mother has a tendency to try and make me and one of my oldest enemies into friends just because we're cousins... doesn't hate him any less tho... just pity him at times (he's most likely ISTP). I hate him because he once grabbed me and one of my friends by the neck and spun us around him when we were young and I see that as an unforgivable act.

I should maybe note that I really don't care about taking care of my body for my own sake, the only time I can remember atm that I really took care of my body was when I did it for someone else.
I have zero ambition of doing things for myself.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, still think I/ENFJ. Could be you need to heal a bit more from the PTSD before you will know for sure if you are I or E. Enjoying being with one or two close friends or longing to be with one special person does not, in my opinion, influence either I or E.


----------



## TheRevaN (Mar 15, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I find writing slow and inefficient when it comes to expressing yourself.


This actually sounds like what a Se user would say. They typically need to hear the sound of your voice or else they have a hard time understanding you.

I think you are stereotyping a little too much, but if you don't feel like a Se dom then you probably are not one. And the think with feeling awkward talking to people real life I think it has more to do with undeveloped Fe than being an introvert. And if you are an extravert that does not mean that you simply love any kind of social interaction. Being an extravert usually means doing stuff, for example a Se user could get very stimulated by playing Streetfighter on PS3. 

From what you wrote you don't seem an introverted person to me, neither a directive one (J), so I kinda narrowed it down to Se dom or Ne dom. I picked Se dom because I thought it fits better. That is my thought process and I am no expert or anything and after all you know yourself much better than I do, but I think you should consider this without any steorotypes in mind.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

TheRevaN said:


> This actually sounds like what a Se user would say. They typically need to hear the sound of your voice or else they have a hard time understanding you.
> 
> I think you are stereotyping a little too much, but if you don't feel like a Se dom then you probably are not one. And the think with feeling awkward talking to people real life I think it has more to do with undeveloped Fe than being an introvert. And if you are an extravert that does not mean that you simply love any kind of social interaction. Being an extravert usually means doing stuff, for example a Se user could get very stimulated by playing Streetfighter on PS3.
> 
> From what you wrote you don't seem an introverted person to me, neither a directive one (J), so I kinda narrowed it down to Se dom or Ne dom. I picked Se dom because I thought it fits better. That is my thought process and I am no expert or anything and after all you know yourself much better than I do, but I think you should consider this without any steorotypes in mind.


I get what you mean roud:
Thing is that the most Se I do is to play FPS games, but I have no will to actually do stuff IRL. and no intention of traveling the world etc. I've considered skydiving, but it's too risky for my taste.
I consider Se and Ne wrong because I've thought it through and people with strong Se and Ne tend to be more observant when focusing, but when I focus on a spot, I barely notice anything else. If I focus at writing, then I have a hard time hearing people and if I'm listening to people I can't write etc.



> I find writing slow and inefficient when it comes to expressing yourself.


What I mean is that I got so much to say and I want to say it in a specific way which I can't in writing.
I'm usually a bit sarcastic/ironic when talking and when I write it seems like an insult rather than a joke.

I can also read visual and auditory cues when I talk with someone, which makes conversations have a better flow.
You can't read a person so well when writing since they can refine what they write.



> I find it really awkward when I talk to people IRL.


Being bullied and e6w5 makes me distrustful of people I don't know and I'm generally talking about people I don't know so well. However I'm always awkward when people come home to me, but that's because I feel like they are judging me based on my home and also a bit of distrust from the bullying.
People have a tendency to want to be my friend and then they scout my house and get a good laugh when they meet other bullies and then I will hear that for a long time.

The bullying has effected my really harshly.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ChanceyRose said:


> Yeah, still think I/ENFJ. Could be you need to heal a bit more from the PTSD before you will know for sure if you are I or E. Enjoying being with one or two close friends or longing to be with one special person does not, in my opinion, influence either I or E.


I've noticed that I've gotten a lot more... optimistic the longer it goes from when I got my PTSD and was bullied.
The PTSD made me unable to express emotions and most expressions I do are using heavy emotions (like giving people close to me a super hug, or generally being a bit jumpy of happiness).


----------

